# Now that's a disk array!



## silversaddle1 (Oct 8, 2016)

This came in yesterday, or I guess I should say we picked this up yesterday. Rolled it right off the data center raised floor and into the truck. A huge EMC Symmetrix disk array. I scaled it up and the total weight for all 7 cabs was a whopping 14,890 pounds! That's almost 7 &1/2 tons! There are well over 1000 HDD in the unit, I haven't even tried to count them. I did see some solid state drives and a ton of 1 terrabyte drives in there. Gonna be a busy guy for a few days to get this knocked out as there are two more arrays behind it coming out soon. I love my job!


----------



## resabed01 (Oct 8, 2016)

Was this in Australia? :lol:


----------



## silversaddle1 (Oct 8, 2016)

Really! What's up with that? DKW the photo is upside down. Oh well.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 8, 2016)

silversaddle1 said:


> Really! What's up with that? DKW the photo is upside down. Oh well.



If you click on the picture it loads right side up and gives a good view of the size of those puppy's. Cool nice grab. :mrgreen: 

You should do real good on that one.


----------



## anachronism (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm interested in buying some of those drives.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Oct 8, 2016)

Sorry, drives are under destruction order. None will survive the next two days.


----------



## anachronism (Oct 8, 2016)

Ouch! Oh well!

Such is life. Can you send me the specs of the rest please?


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 8, 2016)

Will you be reselling various other parts from these disk arrays other
than the drives? There should be good money there.


----------

